# Striped car mats



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section.

Hi all,

Quite often ive noticed that people make their car mats have stripes using a credit card etc, after they have been cleaned. I did that this weekend and really like it, buy it doesnt last long.

Does anyone know where you can buy car mats that are already stripey lol.

Ive tried searching google and nothing .

A pic below to show you what i mean .










Cheers!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Urm...These have nice distinctive stripes, not sure if they got the colour you want though :thumb:....

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/484063601/chenille_carpet.html

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

FLOL! Unfortunately not. 

Cant believe there are no striped car mats .


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

JDM Zebra Prelude mats are awesome, although again perhaps not what you are looking for


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

They do look good, but not what im looking for lol.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

the stripe effect is only visable because the pile of the carpet is pushed in opposite directions, not something which is available as a permenant option unless you were to cut a set of mats up and then carpet wield them back together.

Personally i use a nail scrubbing brush kept in the glove box and do it when ever i notice the effect has faded.


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> the stripe effect is only visable because the pile of the carpet is pushed in opposite directions, not something which is available as a permenant option unless you were to cut a set of mats up and then carpet wield them back together.
> 
> Personally i use a nail scrubbing brush kept in the glove box and do it when ever i notice the effect has faded.


Yeah i know its the pile but i thought someone would have made a car mat with black and light black/grey stripes.

Think i might have to do the same lol.


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Masking tape and bleach...? :lol:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

burtz said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong section.
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Who ever put the stripes in them matts needs to pay more attention to cleaning them first :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if your that desperate you could always dye the stripes into your own mats,
just need to make sure they are straight and even lol.. dye the fabric in darker lines.

I rarely stripe mats tbh.. looks cheap imo, done only on request.


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Defined Reflections said:


> Who ever put the stripes in them matts needs to pay more attention to cleaning them first :lol:


Flol i cant remove it, its chewing gum .



CraigQQ said:


> if your that desperate you could always dye the stripes into your own mats,
> just need to make sure they are straight and even lol.. dye the fabric in darker lines.
> 
> I rarely stripe mats tbh.. looks cheap imo, done only on request.


Im not desperate, was just seeing if such mats existed, and obviously they dont lol.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Mini cooper works mats are stripey


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

in a good few yrs of valeting i'd never seen or been asked to "stripe" mats, what i do hate is rubber & carpet matts argh!!!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I remember when I first joined it seemed like every car in the showroom section had striped mats but lately I can't remember the last time I saw one.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I always make mine stripey. Makes them look cleaner


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

burtz said:


> Flol i cant remove it, its chewing gum .
> 
> Im not desperate, was just seeing if such mats existed, and obviously they dont lol.


Tardis or freezing it will sort it.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

GT85 made easy work of chewing gum for me the other day.

Its never stained fabric so long as it can be washed well after i.e. car mat =  but car seat  or at your own risk 

WD


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

How do you get the stripes in the car??

I want to try it!lol

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

there's a few methods, and many people will have their own.

mine

clean carpet with a brush and fabric cleaner/apc then use a wet vac to remove the water pulling/pushing in opposite directions to give the striped effect.

or spray the fabric sealant on liberally, use a straight edge(ruler or likes) and a brush or plastic spreader dragged/pushed in opposite ways to create stripes.

it's a similar thing to striping grass football pitches ect.. it's just folding the fibres opposite ways.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

some makes (usually more prestige) where you cant do it easily.

newer style audi's, Mercedes to name but two


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Lol made my day


----------

